# TV show about a font: HELVETICA



## Hutch (Jan 4, 2009)

This may be slightly off topic and a shameless plug, but if you are near a TV this Tuesday, 1/6/'9, PBS is airing a documentary called HELVETICA as part of their INDEPENDENT LENS series. I think this is the first time a typeface has gotten it's own film. The description of the doc includes the following

"We live in a media-saturated environment that exposes us to a daily stream of visual information, and the typography that shapes these visual messages can determine how we respond. HELVETICA, ostensibly a film about a typeface, delves into the world of graphic arts and takes a deeper look into style changes and the controversies over the role of graphic designer since World War II. Filmmaker Gary Hustwit explores urban spaces and the typefaces that inhabit them, speaking with renowned historians and designers about the choices and aesthetics behind the use of certain fonts." 

It looks like it may be an interesting film, but I have not yet seen the complete film.

disclaimer: I work for the local PBS outlet here in East Tennessee. I you want more info about this film go to http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/helvetica/


----------



## Katherine Mann (Jan 4, 2009)

We banished TV from our home last year. Very rarely do I regret having one, but in this case I would have enjoyed that film. 

Helvetica. Sublime font. First met Helvetica in a california job case that I was instructed to clean as part of my training at an art press in Toronto. She was pretty in lead chunks. She's elegant any way you see her.


----------

